# Photography Opinions



## Photocrop (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello guys I am brand new to this form, and to photography. I don't have a professional camera (cannon powershot sd1300, it's 12.1 megapixels) but I have found pleasing results with this camera. I am very inexperienced, and any opinions and tips would be greatly appreciated! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5794834221/in/photostream/





;Crop;


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

It's nice, I like the black and white effect, very nice. where did you take that photo? Just take more pictures and practice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Remix2010 (Oct 4, 2011)

Photocrop said:


> Hello guys I am brand new to this form, and to photography. I don't have a professional camera (cannon powershot sd1300, it's 12.1 megapixels) but I have found pleasing results with this camera. I am very inexperienced, and any opinions and tips would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5794834221/in/photostream/
> 
> ...


I commented on my favorite picture (TLB Photos)


----------

